# My Precious (XR19-C) ~~ALL DRESSED UP~~



## Kid9P (Mar 24, 2008)

Just got her in the mail today.
Cleaned her up and took a few quick pics.


*All Dressed Up Peu's SS bezel with 3 Orange Trits, 1 Orange Trit in the tail, Orange lanyard...Yes, I like Orange!*


----------



## coloradogps (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C)*

Wow!

Looks great...

I am looking for my first one.

Let me know when you are bored with having two of them.

:twothumbs


----------



## coloradogps (Mar 24, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C)*

If you only had an idea of what I paid for one, you wouldn't be asking!


----------



## CM (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C)*

I saw a Ti for the first time this week. They are the nicest looking/feeling light I have ever seen. And you have two of them? Man, I'm jealous :nana:


----------



## coloradogps (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C)*

Your probably right....


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C)*



CM said:


> I saw a Ti for the first time this week. They are the nicest looking/feeling light I have ever seen. And you have two of them? Man, I'm jealous :nana:



Hey CM,

Ever mod one of these before? I think its calling for an R2


----------



## mbely2 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C)*

Congrats!
Just curious how light output and beam pattern of your new XR19-C compares with PD-S?

Mark


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C)*

Deeper reflector for a little more throw.
Uses a cree instead of seoul as well.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C)*

Very nice, but i like my S27-C ti more...


----------



## Kid9P (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C) ** AND IT'S TWIN ***

2nd one arrived, new pics added


----------



## :)> (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C) ** AND IT'S TWIN ***

Damn! Nice looking combination! 

You are about to drive yourself nuts when you can't figure out which to bring out and especially when you figure out which one of the 2 that you want to bring out more:naughty:


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C) ** AND IT'S TWIN ***



:)> said:


> Damn! Nice looking combination!
> 
> You are about to drive yourself nuts when you can't figure out which to bring out and especially when you figure out which one of the 2 that you want to bring out more:naughty:


 
Thats why we have two hands!!!:tinfoil:

Mayo


----------



## CM (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: My Precious (XR19-C)*



Kid9P said:


> Hey CM,
> 
> Ever mod one of these before? I think its calling for an R2



Not yet


----------

